# Dolce passed away



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

My heart dog just passed away a few hours ago. He got poisoned by a frog, so I took him to the clinic as fast as I could. They sedated him and gave him his meds through an IV to recover but just after I left to buy a bed for him to sleep in the hospital, I got a call from the vet telling me he didn't make it. I haven't felt this much pain since I can remember; today was really a traumatizing experiencing. He was doing so well from his past surgery, his stitches were healing beautifully, I made sure he took his meds at the right times and just tomorrow he was supposed to get them removed. I am now trying to stop myself from crying because I never thought he would leave us so quickly. My entire family and I are heartbroken but I understand this is the Lord's will and I have to accept it. Anyways, I want to thank all of you who supported me throughout Dolce's surgery and prayed for him. Now please, pray to God that He will give me strength because I really need it since I'm used to sleeping with Dolce every night for the past 5 years... Love you guys!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Marisol, what a horrible tragedy! My heart is breaking for you. I have never heard of a dog being poisoned by a frog. Did he eat it?

I will say extra prayers for you tonight. So many of us have been through the heartbreak of losing a beloved fluff, but it has to be even more unbearable when it is so unexpected.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Such a tragedy. I am so very sorry and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm so truly sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you. Prayers, good thoughts and hugs.


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no, I am sooo sorry to hear this news


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Prayers for you and Dolce.


----------



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

:crying:Oh my gosh I am so sorry!!!! Big huge hugs to you!!! Lots of prayers for you and your family!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss, how incredibly heartbreaking. sending thoughts and prayers for you and your family during this time. so sorry.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about your Dolce. Please accept my sincerest condolences to you and your family. My heart goes to you the most marisol!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisol, I am deeply sorry for your loss of Dolce....my heart breaks for you knowing your pain. I know what it is to lose your heart dog as I lost mine over two years ago. There are no words for comfort but please know your in my prayers. It will get easier but you will never, ever forget him. Stay strong. Big hugs and kisses to you!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I was in complete shock when I saw this thread! Did he eat the frog? How scary. Prayers for you and your family. :crying::crying:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

This is just heart breaking news. It brings tears to my eyes. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

So very sorry...prayers for this difficult time.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

So heartbroken for you. Prayers that you and your family will find a way to bear this terrible loss. Dolce was a beautiful boy.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful Marisol...my heart breaks for you, your family and Kelly. Your Dolce was a beautiful boy and l hope that you find some measure of comfort knowing that while he is gone too soon, during his short life on Earth, you were the best mommy and he knew nothing but love and caring with you. Sending you prayers. God bless! Dolce is running free at the Bridge waiting for the day you meet again. Hugs!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

educ8m said:


> Oh, Marisol, what a horrible tragedy! My heart is breaking for you. I have never heard of a dog being poisoned by a frog. Did he eat it?
> 
> I will say extra prayers for you tonight. So many of us have been through the heartbreak of losing a beloved fluff, but it has to be even more unbearable when it is so unexpected.


I just asked my hub if frogs can be fatally poisonous and his immediate reply was "yes, in panama there are small green ones and when they are confronted they get these ball things on their backs that excrete poison." 

If I recall correctly, Marisol lives in Panama. I didn't tell him why I was asking so I was rather startled by his answer considering Marisol lives coincidentally in Panama.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marisol - I can't believe that I'm reading this. After needing the surgery and getting through it so well, for this to happen. I see that you live in Panama and imagine that some of the frogs could be poisonous there but could never imagine our little ones getting one. Do they just have to lick one? I'm so very sorry. I know that Dolce knew that he was very loved by you and your family. I loved the photos you shared of him when he was getting his surgery. He was so handsome. We all grieve with you and are here with you. :grouphug: RIP, Dolce. Gone too soon. :crying: I hope that you'll share some of your memories and photos of him in the Memorial forum on SM when you feel up to it. :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> I just asked my hub if frogs can be fatally poisonous and his immediate reply was "yes, in panama there are small green ones and when they are confronted they get these ball things on their backs that excrete poison."
> 
> If I recall correctly, Marisol lives in Panama. I didn't tell him why I was asking so I was rather startled by his answer considering Marisol lives coincidentally in Panama.


Thanks, Hope. I looked it up on the Internet before I saw your post and was shocked to see that in certain areas there are frogs that do secrete a substance to repel predators, and it is poisonous to dogs just by licking it or placing the frog in their mouth. I never knew of such a thing. 

I can't imagine having to check the yard for frogs before letting a fluff out. There's no way to check EVERY area that a dog could sniff out. Wow, between hawks, owls, fox, coyotes, snakes, and now frogs, it's a wonder we don't just wrap out babies in bubble wrap and isolate them inside.

Again, my deepest sympathies to Dolce's whole family.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry- hugs to you...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers being sent to you. RIP sweet Dolce.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD I'm so sory for your family to loose Dolce like this.After coming through surgery and on the mend... I'm just heartbroken to hear this...

I know there are frogs and toads in the US that are toxic to dogs.
I found this article.
Can frogs and toads cause harm to dogs? - Rockford pet care | Examiner.com


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Marisol ... I am in shock and my heart is breaking for you. i am so, so sorry for the loss of your beloved Dolce. I wll be praying that you find peace, comfort, and strength during this very, very sad time in your life.

May you be blessed with feeling Dolce's loving spirit surround you with love and comfort. Dolce was an angel on earth ... and, now your angel is in Heaven ... where you will one day, once again, be reunited ... in Heaven.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a terrible tragedy.  I am so sorry, Marisol! I was shocked when I read the title of your thread. I remember loving every picture you posted of Dolce and commenting that I had a special place in my heart for poodles, because of my Bailey. I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Marisol I am so sorry to hear that Dolce passed away. I will be thinking about you and I have already said a prayer to help Dolce and you.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Crying with you Marisol :smcry: So sorry, I feel so bad when young doggy becomes an angel ;( It is so much pain in your chest, try to keep your heart open for Kelly. Your brain will try to protect you from this pain in the future but Kelly will help you same as you'll help Kelly. In this situation is nothing what we can tell, all you can do is cry it out .


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So very sorry for your loss. What a tragedy. You don't expect something like this to happen. I know about poisonous frogs, apparently with have some here in Arizona too. :crying:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is so very hard for you and my heart go out to you. I have also lost a fluff to a tragedy and it is so very hard to accept. My prayers are out for you and I am sending you peace.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG!!!   I let out the biggest gasp when I read the thread title! Marisol, I am so sorry . I can't believe it happened so fast. I know how much you love Dolce. I understand what you mean when you say it's traumatic. It's hard during these times when you experience "God giveth and God taketh." I hope you know that Dolce couldn't have been loved more. Please stay strong. My heart breaks for you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:crying::crying::crying:

I am sending you my love and the world's biggest hug. :wub::grouphug:
This is overwhelming when you have fought so hard for Dolce. It is just so sad, and so quick. I know your heart is bleeding. :smcry: It is, indeed, a heavy burden. We are with you in spirit. :wub:
EDIT: 
"Until one has loved an animal, 
part of their soul remains unawakened."


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

iam so very.sorry for your loss.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Marisol, I'm so sorry for your loss. I couldn't believe it when I read the title. I can't even imagine how hard it must be. 

Sending a lot of love your way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I am truly sorry! My heart is breaking for you and your family. I do pray for strength for you , to heal from this tragedy. God Bless You. You were a wonderful mommy to Dolce.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marisol... I am in such shock to come here this morning and read your tragic news! I am so very sorry and heartbroken for you! Will be praying for you as you face this very difficult time!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my dear Marisol, I am so so sorry. This is so tragically unexpected and I feel your pain. My heart is breaking for you. I'm not good in situations like this and I don't know what to say except I am so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Marisol, prayers for you. So sorry to hear this tragic news...RIP Dolce.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Marisol, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to believe that a frog could take him like this. Rest in peace sweet Dolce.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh sweetheart my heart aches for you. It is never easy to loose one of our sweet angels, and especially as an accident. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I too know what you are going through as our Sophie slept with us for 7 years..


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My sincerest and hearfelt sympathies are with you and your family as this very sad time. Please know in your heart that you did everything that you could for Dolce and he is now free and playing that the Bridge. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I just read this and I am so sorry for your loss. it brings tears to my eyes. Praying for you and your family, hoping little Kelly doesn't take it too hard.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

This is so heartbreaking. I am so sorry, you must fell empty and devastated.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Marisol, I'm so sorry for your loss! Hugs and prayers!


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear. My heart, thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry and I know what a terrible sudden loss this is. Hearts, Hugs and prays to you and your family.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my dear, I am so sorry to hear this. RIP little one.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

My heart breaks for you, I'm so sorry to hear this. He is a beautiful boy. RIP sweet Dolce


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I am so..so sorry...my thoughts and prayers are with you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please accept my sincere sympathy to you and your family:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! What a horrible thing to happen!!! :crying 2::crying:

This is truly heartbreaking and I am so sorry for this unexpected loss....


My heart is aching for you.


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost your heart dog! U lost mine very tragically by a root mix attacking her on a walk 2 mos ago. It is such a terrible thing to lose a baby! I understand your pain. I think of my Roxie girl every day and wish to God it would have never happened. I try to focus on all the beauty and joy she brought to us and that she is in a beautiful place and is a little angel now. I'll keep u in my prayers!!

Hugs,Leigh


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam So Sorry. Bless you and Your Family. *
*Nickee in pa**


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

You are in my prayers. I am so sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

Marisol, 

I am TRULY sorry for the lost of Dolce. I can't imagine the pain and heartbreak you are experiencing. I will keep you and your family in my prayers for healing and strength. Dolce is grateful to have a mommy like you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Marisol, I am so sorry to hear this sad news.:grouphug: RIP, sweet Dolce.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

So very sad that you lost your sweet Dolce. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Sylvia


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

May God's loving arms circle you with love, peace and comfort. I am so sorry for your loss. I know very well how hard it is to lose a beloved fluff and the pain and emptiness that you feel. Please take comfort in knowing that you have many friends here on SM that are lifting you and your family up in prayer.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Always remember the great times you had with him and keep him close to your heart. Hugs.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. We could see from your posts how much you adored Dolce. Please try to take comfort in the fact that you gave him such a wonderful life.
Prayers for you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Just wanted to come back and say, I've been thinking of you ever since I read this thread. Such a sudden, tragic loss of a young baby is always devastating. I'm so sorry.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so sad to read this and my heart is breaking . I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Dolce. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisol, I was thinking about you and just wanted to say again how sorry I am for your loss.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I am so sorry for your loss. We have those huge Buffo frogs here in Florida and I'm terrified of them. *


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Marisol,

I just saw this. I am so so sorry 

My prayers and condolences for you and your family.... I know words do very little in times like these. But you are in my thoughts.

Tori


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so heartbroken for you, Marisol...  I am so sorry for your loss. I too was shocked reading this tread title.. so sudden and so tragic, I can't imagine what you must be going through..   hugs and prayers from your family at SM...

I remember reading a thread about poisonous frogs in FL.. I think that was here on this forum. SO scary... if you live in an area with poisonous frogs, be on the look out!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Marisol))) My heart is breaking for you. I'm so very sorry. :smcry:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I am so sorry. I learn more everyday from this wonderful site. I would have never thought I had to worry about frogs.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of precious Dolce.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marisol, 
I am so sorry for your loss. :smcry: that is just beyond sad.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Omg, I am SO SO SOOOOO sorry to hear about your loss! Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way - my heart goes out to you


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Marisol, this is just heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.

My prayers are for you and your family.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My heart hurts for you. . Please accept my condlences. RIP Sweet Dolce.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Marisol, I am so very sorry! Dolce was a beauty and I know how you will miss the sweet baby, thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Marisol, you have said in the past that Dolce was your heart dog. My heart aches for you and your family esp. after all he has been through. He reminds me so much of my Cody (a poodle). God bless all of you:wub:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Why has it been such a heart breaking few weeks. Tomorrow is a new day and all we can do is pray for things to get better.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh how awful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so sorry, it's so hard, I will keep you and your family in my prayers


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to thank each and every single one of you who has posted and reposted for me on here. I am feeling a little better today, thank the Lord. I went to church yesterday which really really helped sooth this pain. Kelly is doing very well. Although yesterday I think it really hit her that Dolce was gone; she didn't eat ALL day long and she wouldn't move from her bed. I went and bought her a whole bunch of toys and a little soft doggie house and she's been having a lot of fun with them. As I type this she is bouncing around and throwing her new toys in the air, lol. She's back to her old self  Anyways, I am talking to a few breeders to hopefully get a puppy, not to replace Dolce but to keep me busy. I think it will be good for me. Thanks again to all of you who have thought about me, it really helps to know I have so much love and support. :heart::heart::heart::ThankYou:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fluffdoll said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to thank each and every single one of you who has posted and reposted for me on here. I am feeling a little better today, thank the Lord. I went to church yesterday which really really helped sooth this pain. Kelly is doing very well. Although yesterday I think it really hit her that Dolce was gone; she didn't eat ALL day long and she wouldn't move from her bed. I went and bought her a whole bunch of toys and a little soft doggie house and she's been having a lot of fun with them. As I type this she is bouncing around and throwing her new toys in the air, lol. She's back to her old self  Anyways, I am talking to a few breeders to hopefully get a puppy, not to replace Dolce but to keep me busy. I think it will be good for me. Thanks again to all of you who have thought about me, it really helps to know I have so much love and support. :heart::heart::heart::ThankYou:


 
Marisol, I am so glad that you found some comfort yesterday and that poor Kelly is getting back to her old self. I think that a puppy might be good for Kelly and you, if you feel that you are ready. Kelly is so young and I am sure she would welcome having a playmate and friend so that she keeps active and doesn't feel lonely. Dolce will always live in your heart. Sending you hugs...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Marisol.............. You are still in my thoughts and wanted to pop in to check in on you!!!!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Marisol.............. You are still in my thoughts and wanted to pop in to check in on you!!!!!


Thanks Janine! I'm trying to not think about it too much. Thanks to God I'm better today. I know He is strengthening me little by little. Yesterday I was a mess compared to now so hopefully everyday will help me heal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> Marisol, I am so glad that you found some comfort yesterday and that poor Kelly is getting back to her old self. I think that a puppy might be good for Kelly and you, if you feel that you are ready. Kelly is so young and I am sure she would welcome having a playmate and friend so that she keeps active and doesn't feel lonely. Dolce will always live in your heart. Sending you hugs...


Thank you!! Yes! The thought of having a puppy around is already helping me. I want to make new memories and friendships and not suffer any more. Now the only thing is finding the right one!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am ust reading this Marisol. I am so sorry to hear of your loss of sweet Dolce. I know you are heartbroken, my thoughts and prayers are with you.:grouphug:


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

I just saw this as well...my heart breaks for you! I am so sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh I am so very sorry. I can't imagine what you are going through. Prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. May he rest in peace sweet little one.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I am just seeing your post...heartbreaking  . I am glad to hear that you are considering a new addition to your family though. Follow your heart to the perfect fluff to help you all heal. Big hugs.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Marisol, I am just getting back on SM after a busy few weeks. I am so sorry for your loss of Dolce. (Love that name!) Glad to hear you have already begun to heal. When you are ready, can you tell us how a tiny fluff gets poisoned by a frog? Love and hugs!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I know how you feel. I had a dog that passed away 8 years ago. Even 8 years later I still think about him and miss him. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

:smcry:Marisol, I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you. I understand what you are going through.

I had to put my dog of 20 years down a few months ago and I miss her everyday. I know you will feel empty but time will help heal.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

D..........Dolce was so sweet, I had a "Dolcina" too and lost her to an accident too (she choked on a treat):crying:.

O..........Oh, when I saw this, my heart stopped :smcry:

L..........Love will keep Dolce alive for ever:heart:

C..........Cannot ever forget this adorable huggable Dolce:wub: 

E..........Eternally loved and now he is an Angel :innocent:


I'm just now seeing this posting because I was out of the country for 2 weeks. 
It was very sad to know that such a young and beautiful pupp is gone, but
I hope - Marisol - that a new baby pupp will bring you comfort that you so much need.


That is exactly what I did when I lost Dolcina, and it did help me tremendously.




*


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry. That's terrible. Hugs


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh no!!! I am SO SO SO sorry for your sudden loss (hugs)


----------

